# IBH Link S7 Plus, Profibus Problem



## Samiel (6 Oktober 2011)

In eine laufende Anlage soll eine PC-Visu (Flexible) mittels Ethernet angeschlossen werden. Mittels IBH Link S7 Plus soll auf das Profibusnetz zugegriffen werden.

PC -- Ethernet -- IBH Link -- Profibus -- S7315-2DP

Funktionierte bloß nicht richtig und jetzt soll ich den Fehler finden. Spielereien (an Versuchsnachbau mit anderer Hardware, aber gleicher Netzbeschaffenheit) haben gezeigt, dass die Geschwindigkeiten 500kBit und 1,5MBit (aktiv) des Profibus DP beim IBH Link keine Verbindung ermöglichen (LifeList Fehler 21). Bei den anderen Raten (3M 6M 12M, 187k,..)kommt eine fehlerfreie Kommunikation. Die Anlage läuft bei 1,5Mbit und soll eigentlich auch so weiterlaufen.

Woran könnte es liegen, dass die beiden Raten "ausgeblendet" werden?

MfG Samiel

Edit: 
Ich vermutete, dass es an Verzögerungen am Netzübergang lag, habe also die Busparameter testweise verändert, zB. T_sdr stark erhöht,... um das Netz fehlertolleranter zu machen. Das führte aber auch zu keiner Verbesserung


----------



## Pikador (7 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

bei und läuft das auf vielen Maschinen problemlos. 
Bei Schnittstelleneinstellungen sollte Timeout auf 65000ms stehen.
IBH Link selbst:

Nicht verwirren mit Busprofil. Es läuft mit Profibus.


----------

